# Naked Man Armed With a Sword Being Tased by LAPD Officer



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

They could have plugged that guy and it would have been a clean shoot. 






On October 12, 2021, at around 3:00 p.m., Southeast Patrol Officers responded to a radio call of a naked man armed with a sword. As the officers arrived at scene the suspect approached their vehicle with the sword. The suspect struck the hood of the officer’s police vehicle with the sword. Both officers exited their vehicle and deployed their TASER. The suspect was struck by the TASER, fell to the ground and was taken into custody without further incident. The suspect was transported to the hospital where he was admitted for an injury related to the TASER deployment. The suspect was placed on a 5150 W.I.C. hold. Force investigation Division Detectives responded to the hospital and verified that the suspect was admitted for injuries sustained during the use of force. Force Investigation Division confirmed this case will be investigated as a Categorical Use of Force. There were no officers injured during this incident.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

What a crock o' Stimpy!!!
False advertising, the dude was NOT naked. This shit happens every day in L.A.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sure is nice when it works like that, too bad its not 100%. What about a love tap with the push bumper?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> What a crock o' Stimpy!!!
> False advertising, the dude was NOT naked. This shit happens every day in L.A.


 Click bait ? 🤪😆


----------

